# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Overlay Flooring on MDF Stairs

## Bud Abbott

I'm looking at installing Herfords 14mm overlay flooring on some newly installed mdf stairs. I've done some searching but can't find much info on the best way to do it. From other threads it sounds like it is common practice but what are the tricks/pitfalls? 
I'm planning on laminating a strip of flooring to the front of the tread as a bullnose. 
What I'm not to sure about is the order of installation.  Risers first then treads? Do the risers sit on the treads or the other way around? Do you need an expansion gap for both riser and tread? 
If anyone knows of any guides or can advise the best method it would be much appreciated. 
Thanks 
Craig

----------

